# Nicest poling\driest skiff ?



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Looking for anyone's opinion on boats they've been on and poled , with those two criteria understanding that the nicest poling might not be the driest and vice versa in that 16-18 ft range anything you wish you had,have now or wish you had back ? I know this will vary with location a bit but wanted to hear everyone's favorites , any and all opinions welcome, great site by the way very helpful and positive


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The nicest poling skiff I have been on, as far as a boat that poles incredibly well, would be a close call between my Gen 2 Copperhead, and my buddy's Gordon Waterman. I'd lean more towards the Copperhead, as I prefer to pole a 16' skiff than an 18' skiff, as it'll spin a little quicker with less lag. But those two skiffs 

As for driest, I'd say HPX-V17. 

Granted, these questions will vary as they are mostly determined by user. One guy might know how to run his skiff better than the next guy. A good operator can stay relatively dry in any decent skiff, where a bad operator will soak everyone on board the best equipped skiff. 

I have fished in many different skiffs throughout the years. I have owned many myself, as well as fished with a lot of buddies on their skiffs. 


Here's a list of all the skiffs I can remember fishing on in more than one occasion. 
Ankona Copperhead Gen 1 - owned for 2 years
Ankona Copperhead Gen 2 (four different boats in particular) - owned for 2.5 years
Ankona SUV17
Ankona Cayenne (two different boats) - my brother has had one for 2.5 years
Ankona Shadowcast 16
Ankona Shadowcast 17 - owned for 2.5 years
Ankona Shadowcast 18
Salt Marsh Heron - should have my new one next week
Salt Marsh 1444 (two different) - Currently have one, have owned for 1 year
Beavertail Strike (2 different)
Dorado Skiff
Maverick HPX Micro 
Maverick HPX T 
Maverick HPX V 17
Maverick HPX 18
Pathfinder 15T
Hewes Bayfisher 18
Mitzi 16
East Cape Caimen
East Cape Gladesmen
Terapin Skiff
HB Biscayne (two different boats)
Gordon Waterman 
HB Professional (3 different boats)
HB Whipray 16 (3 different boats)
Dolphin Renegade 
Dolphin Super Skiff (2 different boats)
Gheenoe Classic - Owned one
Gheenoe 13 Lowsider - Owned one
Gheenoe 15'4 Highsider (3 different boats) - Owned one
Gheenoe 'NMZ'
Gheenoe LT25 (3 different boats)
Fly Boatworks
Grand Slam
Carolina Skiff J16
Johnsen Skiff - Owned one

Out of all that, the two I mentioned stood out to me the most, as far as poling goes. They react to the person poling, immediately. The skiff does what the person in control wants it to. There's no second guessing what the skiff can do, or limiting to what one can do. The skiff does as it is told. This can be said for just about every Mel Walker (Ankona/SaltMarsh) hull design too, which is why I am such a fan of his skiffs. I absolutely hate when a skiff wants to turn it's bow straight into the wind. I want a skiff that will do what I want it to do.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Singing my same old song but my EVOx is stupid dry and poles like a dream. I'll meet up with you and take you for a spin if you want. Im more than willing to let you pole me around


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

paint it black said:


> The nicest poling skiff I have been on, as far as a boat that poles incredibly well, would be a close call between my Gen 2 Copperhead, and my buddy's Gordon Waterman. I'd lean more towards the Copperhead, as I prefer to pole a 16' skiff than an 18' skiff, as it'll spin a little quicker with less lag. But those two skiffs
> 
> As for driest, I'd say HPX-V17.
> 
> ...


Stellar response PIB,thanks for the info


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Singing my same old song but my EVOx is stupid dry and poles like a dream. I'll meet up with you and take you for a spin if you want. Im more than willing to let you pole me around


Tailers are right around the corner!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> The nicest poling skiff I have been on, as far as a boat that poles incredibly well, would be a close call between my Gen 2 Copperhead, and my buddy's Gordon Waterman. I'd lean more towards the Copperhead, as I prefer to pole a 16' skiff than an 18' skiff, as it'll spin a little quicker with less lag. But those two skiffs
> 
> As for driest, I'd say HPX-V17.
> 
> ...


Damn. I've had a 13 whaler, 2 bass boats and now a flats boat. Paint it your my hero


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

permitchaser said:


> Damn. I've had a 13 whaler, 2 bass boats and now a flats boat. Paint it your my hero


I am fascinated by 'poling skiffs'. I like to fish as many different boats and learn their quirks. Ultimately, they will all do the job. It's just finding the one that does the best job for oneself. Whatever makes it easiest, where you don't even realize what you're doing, you're just doing it, naturally.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

paint it black said:


> The nicest poling skiff I have been on, as far as a boat that poles incredibly well, would be a close call between my Gen 2 Copperhead, and my buddy's Gordon Waterman. I'd lean more towards the Copperhead, as I prefer to pole a 16' skiff than an 18' skiff, as it'll spin a little quicker with less lag. But those two skiffs
> 
> As for driest, I'd say HPX-V17.
> 
> ...


You boat whore !!! Have some respect for yourself!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Want dry? 16 Egret.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I would agree with PIB. The Copperhead is sooo easy to pole all day without getting tired. Spins and turns true. I've heard people complain about them being wet but I really would disagree. You learn the skiff and adjust for it. I've never had someone get soaked on it, just spray. I have been on a Glide too and it was even easier to pole and is pretty dry, really impressed by it. But I consider that boat in a different category than the Copperhead.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Copperhead poles really well, but it is a fairly wet boat, yeah you get better at driving it and staying drier but if waves get up or up or you have lots of wind you will get a decent spray, unlike some of the other hulls mentioned( waterman, b2, spear low tide).

The hull just wants to ride so nose down it makes it harder to not get wet especially for where the hull likes to throw the spray.

I really like the beavertail micro, and spear lowtide guide and glades x. These three are also pretty dry boats.

I'd like to see the copperhead with another 1-2' of length and some sort of spray deflection and think it would solve some of that.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I have owned a Beavertail Mosquito for about 3 months now. I have been extremely pleased. The skiff impresses the hell out of me and everyone that rides on it.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

paint it black said:


> Carolina Skiff J16


This one's tough to beat for superb polability and a smooth, dry ride.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The HB Pro rigged light as possible gets the job done in the most diverse conditions. In the last 18 months I have used the skiff from the Laguna Madre to Timbalier/Barataria to Chokoloskee often crossing big water to get to shallow fish. Yes I am in the HB guide program but I bought the best skiff for what I do.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Copperhead poles really well, but it is a fairly wet boat, yeah you get better at driving it and staying drier but if waves get up or up or you have lots of wind you will get a decent spray, unlike some of the other hulls mentioned( waterman, b2, spear low tide).
> 
> The hull just wants to ride so nose down it makes it harder to not get wet especially for where the hull likes to throw the spray.
> 
> ...


Not disagreeing with you and I would love for some spray rails and another foot on the Copperhead. But I took mine out in 23 mph winds a couple weeks ago during a cold front with two of my buddies. Don't ask me why we went out but we did. Even though we didn't catch anything because the wind/current kept blowing us off anchor, I stayed dry on jump seat and my buddies got very little if no spray in the back. The key is to go faster and trim up a little. Oh and 35 mph gust BTW, not exaggerating just remembering reading that on the way home on the weather app.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

texasag07 said:


> Copperhead poles really well, but it is a fairly wet boat, yeah you get better at driving it and staying drier but if waves get up or up or you have lots of wind you will get a decent spray, unlike some of the other hulls mentioned( waterman, b2, spear low tide).
> 
> The hull just wants to ride so nose down it makes it harder to not get wet especially for where the hull likes to throw the spray.
> 
> ...


I always stayed dry in the Copperhead. Videos to prove running an oceanside cross chop. It's all in the trim. It does like to ride nose down, so trim up. When you think you've trimmed enough, keep trimming. Staying dry in a oceanside cross-swell at 39MPH. I never hesitated to go out in the Copperhead no matter how windy it was. I ran the skiff for over two years.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

But you still need a skiff the looks cool to you. Gives you confidence. You know that feeling when you look down and say ya, I'm feeling confident! Kind of like lures. If they really looked like baitfish the isle would be very small. But if it looks good to you it boost your confidence. 

With that said my vote goes to Beavertail B2. Wait, can't get that so Hells bay is a perfect copy.
New Beavertail Mosquito looks nice. I'm watching those, will see.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

HB Whipray. 16. But I am a fanatic


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've fished from a lot of different skiffs over the years (though not near as many as Paint it Black) and I can say without bias that my old Super Skiff Pro has a wonderful blend of dry ride and easy, quiet poling. She has her downsides: tippy, hull can grab in sharp turns, not a super-shallow draft, rough fit and finish compared to newer models, limited top end, etc.), but in terms of the OP's two criteria she's right in the mix with any of them. She has a deep V that cuts through heavy chop better than many larger boats and the flared hull shoots spray well away from passengers. There's a reason why they are so popular throughout the Caribbean and in the Keys where longer runs across big water are routine. While I covet the draft and overall polish of some newer flat-bottom skiffs, I don't like a jarring ride or getting wet in the rougher stuff, and the Dolphin treats these aging bones very kind in that regard.

As for poling, she has almost no hull slap. Last weekend an old buddy of mine who owns a Hewes did some sight fishing with me far below Everglades City. In one spot the glare on the water made it tough to see fish until they were right up on us, and we repeatedly had snook and reds glide right under the hull before they spooked - even with a breeze hitting us broadsides. He marveled at how easy and quiet she was to push around.

Some might dismiss this as bias and I wouldn't blame them. We all love our skiffs. But I always tell folks who want a good blend of dry trips, smooth ride in a chop and quiet, effortless poling to give the Super Skiff a whirl.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Limiting my choices to boats I have actually poled and ridden in during windy conditions I have to go with the Chittum Islamorada 18. [but I wouldn't buy one]

Second Nicest (not as dry) would be my new-to-me HB Waterman 18.

Third nicest (doesn't track quite as straight when you push hard) would be my old Super Skiff Pro 16.

I've ridden in several other boats that were fairly dry, but didn't have an opportunity to pole them.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

PIB

Hey no offense man but if you are going to post a video attempting to show how dry your Copperhead was in a chop that isn't it. That isn't much more than a slight ripple. Chop? Cmon man that aint a chop.

But the video is cool and shows the skiff off well!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

ifsteve said:


> PIB
> 
> Hey no offense man but if you are going to post a video attempting to show how dry your Copperhead was in a chop that isn't it. That isn't much more than a slight ripple. Chop? Cmon man that aint a chop.
> 
> But the video is cool and shows the skiff off well!


That was an oceanside swell. Look closely, it's hard to show in video how bad a swell is but that was an east wind at 20 knots on the oceanside of Elliot Key. It was much more than it appears, as the skiff was skipping across it easily.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I will say, it can be difficult to know how rough it actually is from a picture or video. It does appear relatively calm in that video, but you can also see that when coming off the top of each wave, the skiff is banging a little and throwing a big spray.

Translation- It's hard to demonstrate how dry a boat is in a video.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Turn a little left or right and the video will demonstrate perfectly. Nice ride though.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> Turn a little left or right and the video will demonstrate perfectly. Nice ride though.


I have to say, when the wind is whippin 20


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> I have to say, when the wind is whippin 20


Got cut off!
I have to say, when the wind is whippin 20 on these North Ga lakes, it's a chit load choppier than down there, according to video!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Check out the various skiff rides here in all kinds of conditions. In one example there is not a dry spot on the skiff. White caps are a dead giveaway. icloud account required
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGZYbYHGzkg50


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

I've got one of those old fashioned HB 17'8 Whipray's, and I can tell you with certainty that with a beam wind your are going to get wet. Into the wind totally dry, following sea dry. NO WAY NO HOW do any of these "skiffs" stay dry in a beam sea


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

EasternGlow said:


> I will say, it can be difficult to know how rough it actually is from a picture or video. It does appear relatively calm in that video, but you can also see that when coming off the top of each wave, the skiff is banging a little and throwing a big spray.
> 
> Translation- It's hard to demonstrate how dry a boat is in a video.


https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGZYbYHGzkg50
No, it's not that hard to demonstrate. Just turn your video on when you *cross* big water in twenty to twenty five mph wind. Check a couple of icloud videos.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

LTG in pretty smooth water, to small caps after I turn from behind a point, tapering back to light chop as I approach the ICW. For reference, wind was quartering on stbd bow after I made the turn.






@sjrobin that last video is sweet, .....not for tossing feathers but still cool.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> LTG in pretty smooth water, to small caps after I turn from behind a point, tapering back to light chop as I approach the ICW. For reference, wind was quartering on stbd bow after I made the turn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice riding skiff Ben.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> LTG in pretty smooth water, to small caps after I turn from behind a point, tapering back to light chop as I approach the ICW. For reference, wind was quartering on stbd bow after I made the turn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that the Spear?


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Best skiff I ever owned was the HPX V 17. Wish I'd never sold it, when I get a new skiff it will be this.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hands down HB Biscayne has surpassed my expectations in every way. Catching snook with their fins out of the water onto Tarpon, Bonefish etc. The boat poles amazingly well and responsive. If it's windy the boat always wants to be Bow into the wind which is a huge benefit. Dry..... uhhh yeah! Super dry and incredibly soft ride. Am I partial? You can say that. But I've also been in a lot of different skiffs including Ankonas and HPX. There's a boat out there for everyone.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SC on the FLY said:


> is that the Spear?


Yes


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

paint it black said:


> The nicest poling skiff I have been on, as far as a boat that poles incredibly well, would be a close call between my Gen 2 Copperhead, and my buddy's Gordon Waterman. I'd lean more towards the Copperhead, as I prefer to pole a 16' skiff than an 18' skiff, as it'll spin a little quicker with less lag. But those two skiffs
> 
> As for driest, I'd say HPX-V17.
> 
> ...


You get around!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

paint it black said:


> I always stayed dry in the Copperhead. Videos to prove running an oceanside cross chop. It's all in the trim. It does like to ride nose down, so trim up. When you think you've trimmed enough, keep trimming. Staying dry in a oceanside cross-swell at 39MPH. I never hesitated to go out in the Copperhead no matter how windy it was. I ran the skiff for over two years.


I've had my gen2 copperhead for 3 years, it's always been a dry ride no matter how rough the chop. I agree, "it's all in the trim."


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

This thread is funny. 
Show some real chop. Biscayne with NE winds only 15-20knots in 14' Jon. Come on guys.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> This thread is funny.
> Show some real chop. Biscayne with NE winds only 15-20knots in 14' Jon. Come on guys.


Dude, of course the chop looks worse when you're in a jon boat going slow. My video was a 20+knot cross wind oceanside off elliot key.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> This thread is funny.
> Show some real chop. Biscayne with NE winds only 15-20knots in 14' Jon. Come on guys.


I would bet you did not make it past the wave breaking key in front of your flat bottom. And every weld in the little boat would crack after a few of those trips. And yes this thread is funny.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've had my big fat (90" beam) in some nasty chop. I have a helicopter picture of it in 3-4 white caps going 35 no body got wet. But if the wind comes in the wrong direction like the last Tarpon trip, I have to slow down


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I need taller boots.

I dig the spear footage lowhydrogen.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

texasag07 said:


> I need taller boots.


You aren't kidding. I ran in 4'ers in my action craft while eating a sandwich and playing chess. Pieces didn't even fall off the board. Oh, and my glasses didn't get a drop of water on them. NOT ONE DROP!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I've had my big fat (90" beam) in some nasty chop. I have a helicopter picture of it in 3-4 white caps going 35 no body got wet. But if the wind comes in the wrong direction like the last Tarpon trip, I have to slow down


Oh Boy. Yet another internet estimate of wave size and sea conditions.... 

Spend some time in the Straights of Florida, Outerbanks or Hudson Canyon and you'll soon learn what a 4' sea looks like.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

in a 4' sea, wouldn't it be the mean swell height? I grew up doing a lot of off shore with my dad in NC, and you can bet your ass i'm not taking my skiff out of the garage on a day where it's 4' anything. 

Regardless, skiffs get wet some less than others. I didn't get any spray across the glasses this weekend until I was crossing the harbor on the way home and it was just the direction the wind was going, didn't get wet just had some water spots on the glasses. I adjusted the tabs and direction and boom dry again.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> I would bet you did not make it past the wave breaking key in front of your flat bottom. And every weld in the little boat would crack after a few of those trips. And yes this thread is funny.


I made it past and traveled another 4 miles. Boats still in one piece for now lol. My point was just to show a real 2 ft chop.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

So far the jon boat vid is the only one showing a meaningful "chop."

Kudos to him.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> I made it past and traveled another 4 miles. Boats still in one piece for now lol. My point was just to show a real 2 ft chop.


Did you watch my various skiff ride videos on my icloud? The last one shows a 18 Waterman getting a saltwater wash down.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

My life has become drier than it was in my old B2. The B2 tiller didn't really lend itself to standing to run the boat so I was pretty much stuck with sitting on the side of the boat and my partner on the other side of the boat. With my new Glades X having the coffin box and a grab bar, I'm in the center of the skiff if I want to be and my passenger is now in the center and up a little. We both miss a lot of the spray.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> Oh Boy. Yet another internet estimate of wave size and sea conditions....
> 
> Spend some time in the Straights of Florida, Outerbanks or Hudson Canyon and you'll soon learn what a 4' sea looks like.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> in a 4' sea, wouldn't it be the mean swell height? I grew up doing a lot of off shore with my dad in NC, and you can bet your ass i'm not taking my skiff out of the garage on a day where it's 4' anything.
> 
> Regardless, skiffs get wet some less than others. I didn't get any spray across the glasses this weekend until I was crossing the harbor on the way home and it was just the direction the wind was going, didn't get wet just had some water spots on the glasses. I adjusted the tabs and direction and boom dry again.


Then you know crossing the Cape Fear river can get uncomfortable


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> Oh Boy. Yet another internet estimate of wave size and sea conditions....
> 
> Spend some time in the Straights of Florida, Outerbanks or Hudson Canyon and you'll soon learn what a 4' sea looks like.


Try crossing the Cape Fear river in a poling skiff


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Try crossing the Cape Fear river in a poling skiff


He never said he was going to. He just said people tend to over exaggerate wave height.

We get it. You have crossed Cape fear before.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

sjrobin said:


> Did you watch my various skiff ride videos on my icloud? The last one shows a 18 Waterman getting a saltwater wash down.



That last one was a legit 20 mph+ wind. Open water, kidney destroying, punishing run. I would have stayed home and drank beer and cooked on the BBQ if I knew those conditions were in the forecast.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

That last ride was Port Mansfield, Tx. Laguna Madre. The start home heading could have been a little better. Common afternoon ride home to port. Great ride/water test for any skiff or operator.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> I've had my big fat (90" beam) in some nasty chop. I have a helicopter picture of it in 3-4 white caps going 35 no body got wet. But if the wind comes in the wrong direction like the last Tarpon trip, I have to slow down


Walk over to your refrigerator, door mounted ice/water dispensers are about 4 feet off the ground. That's crazy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> That last ride was Port Mansfield, Tx. Laguna Madre. The start home heading could have been a little better. Common afternoon ride home to port. Great ride/water test for any skiff or operator.


I will be down in Port Isabel Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I will be down in Port Isabel Thursday-Sunday.


No fish there they are all in zephyr cove.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Godzuki86 said:


> He never said he was going to. He just said people tend to over exaggerate wave height.
> 
> We get it. You have crossed Cape fear before.


Now Permit, do you want to reconsider your draft numbers too???


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> Did you watch my various skiff ride videos on my icloud? The last one shows a 18 Waterman getting a saltwater wash down.


Due to the way you were running it. Any boat is going to spray running through a cross chop like that.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Megalops said:


> Now Permit, do you want to reconsider your draft numbers too???


It drafts fine never got stuck and always like an in coming tide


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah that is why I put the video out there. To show that in some conditions any skiff will not ride well. Mansfield can be very tough on skiffs. Not many launch there for that reason.


----------

